# Just another Ghost....



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I made this guy out of chicken wire, melted drop cloths, cheese cloth, wire coat hangers and a mask that I bought on clearance last year. It should go good in my graveyard.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's got a face that's going to scare the crap out of some folks.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> He's got a face that's going to scare the crap out of some folks.


That's what I was going for. I plan on stringing him up from a tree branch with high tinsle fishing line. The lines should be near invisible during the day and completly unseen at night. With a light breeze, it should look like he's floating above the graveyard.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

how much would you estimate that this beauty weighs?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very Cool! You don't, by any chance have pictures of the frame without the cheesecloth do you? I'm doing a ghost theme this year and I need lots and lots of ghosts like this to haunt my porch. Also, as Chefcat asked (or axed) how much does it weigh?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

chefcat said:


> how much would you estimate that this beauty weighs?





Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Very Cool! You don't, by any chance have pictures of the frame without the cheesecloth do you? I'm doing a ghost theme this year and I need lots and lots of ghosts like this to haunt my porch. Also, as Chefcat asked (or axed) how much does it weigh?


It's very light. If I had to guess, I'd say under 5 pounds....probably much less. It's pretty dang big and bulky though.

No, I didn't take picks of the build. Sorry. IT was very simple though.....although I did scratch the hell out of my arms forming the chicken wire. Basically, you just make an oval frame for the head and manipulate it a bit to form the features you want. Then form the main body into a tear drop type shape. Finally you make 2 cylinders for the arms and pose them how you want. After that is a matter of attatching them all together with wire. The hands I made out of coat hangers. After that I basically just corpsed the whole thing, attached the mask, dry brushed some green all over, then sprayed it with an adhesive and placed the cheese cloth.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^You make it seem so easy, except for the battle scars...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a link to how to make them. I found it over at Haunter's list. I did it different but here's a general guide to the frames.
http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/halloween-decoration-how-to-make-human-size-ghosts/index.html


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very cool, I need to upgrade my ghosts


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That's pretty sweet!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! That is not just another ghost


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally got the ghost strung up in a tree. The line is thin enough so you can't see it. Here's a couple of pics taken at night.


----------



## Death Punk (Oct 12, 2014)

Great work and well done! Provided he's light enough, you should rig him like an axworthy ghost. Heres a good example.

(Link: http://www.jeffpreischel.com/Jeff_Preischel_Dot_Com/Halloween_2009/Halloween_2009.html )

Other than that, awesome!


----------

